# Eigenen Video Stream Server mit clip-bucket.com



## ippo (21. August 2010)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir einen Video Stream Server erstellen wo ich meine eigenen Videos hochladen will und von meinen Freunden. Da die meisten Game Freaks^^ sind und auch Roots besitzen ist der Server schon mal kein Problem. 

Ich habe jetzt das alles mal zuhause an meinem PC getestet einen Virtualen Debian Lenny Server installiert und was man so alles für Debian Web Server braucht (SQL, Apache, PHP usw)

Das Video CMS ( clip-bucket.com ) zu installieren wahr auch kein Programm nur die Apps für das Konvertieren und das andere zeug wollen einfach nicht funktionieren (FFMPEG, X264, MPLAYER usw)

Wenn mir jemand dabei Helfen könnte wäre das Super

Gruß

Ippo


----------



## Erik (21. August 2010)

Wo ist denn genau der Haken bei diesen „Apps“ zum konvertieren?


----------



## ippo (21. August 2010)

Ich kann sie nicht richtig installieren. Oder es tretten Fehler bei der installation der Apps auf

Ich habe einfach immer die neusten Versionen der Apps genommen, habe aber im I-net geschaut das es manchmal Probleme mit den neunen Versionen geben kann jetzt nicht direkt für Clip-Bucket aber in anderen VIDEO CMS Scripts

bin schon seit Zwei tagen dran und kriege langsam einen HASS auf LINUX

Gruß Ippo


----------



## Erik (21. August 2010)

Wie hast du denn installiert?
So?:

```
apt-get install ffmpeg x264 mplayer
```

Gruß
Erik


----------



## ippo (21. August 2010)

ne hab das mit dieser Anleitung gemacht http://www.andresmontalban.com/how-...ts-on-redhat-enterprise-5-server-with-cpanel/

Ich weis ist nicht Debian hab aber die Befehle für Debian angegeben


----------



## Erik (21. August 2010)

ippo hat gesagt.:


> Ich weis ist nicht Debian hab aber die Befehle für Debian angegeben


 
Und was für Probleme sind dann enstanden? und wie hast du sie genau angegeben?


----------



## ippo (21. August 2010)

Wollte dir gerade die Link zu schicken aber die Seite geht gerade nicht. Komisch heute morgen ging sie noch.

Naja egal ich hab soviele Anleitungen versucht das ich selber nicht mehr genau weis was ich gemacht hab.

und natürlich alle auf Englisch hab nicht eins in Deutsch gefunden und wenn doch nur sachen mit teilweise richtigen links.


----------



## ippo (22. August 2010)

Also ich Brauche Hilfe bei der Installation von den Media Apps für Clip-Bucket.

Folgende Sachen müssen Installiert werden:

FFMPEG
FLVTool2
MP4Box

und die dazugehörigen Codes:

libxvid
libmp3lame
libfaac
libx264
libtheora
libvorbis

Natürlich gibts auch was dafür ihr könnt euch 30€ dafür verdienen.
ICh finde das ist nicht schlecht für weniger als 30 minuten arbeit.

Gruß

Ippo


----------

